

Vice President Biden’s very personal speech to Yale graduates - jamessun
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2015/05/31/vice-president-bidens-very-personal-speech-to-yale-graduates

======
jamessun
"...it’s always appropriate to question another man’s judgment, but never
appropriate to question his motives because you simply don’t know his
motives."

